# Perfect Dog



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm getting sentimental. For a long time, we thought my dog had hip dysplasia, random skin issues, balding fur, vomiting, and weight gain for all different reasons. My previous vet doesn't x-rays at his office, so I was looking around for prices for hip replacement surgery. Eventually, one vet took the time to ask me questions and suggest testing her thyroid. It was terrible. She got meds, lost weight, grew her fur back, got her energy and personality back, and was much healthier overall. I was so relieved. I had my baby back and added years to her life, when I had been questioning her quality of life and how long she'd live. I'm sad to say, I appreciated her more. I should've appreciated her as much as I do now, all along. I was and am so glad there was a chance she'd be around when I have kids (I'm not even in a relationship yet). She'd be the perfect dog to have with kids, even very young kids and babies. She's gentle with my guinea pigs. When I had three guinea pigs, I used to put them all on the couch with her and she would snuggle them. And if she wanted to get up, she'd wiggle a little until I saw that and picked them up.

Yesterday, I took her in because she was going potty in the house (both ways). I thought she might have a UTI, but whatever it was, it was abnormal and needed to be examined. The vet thinks something in her back and/or hips is causing her to get UTIs and the lack of control over bladder and bowels. I knew she was starting to walk funny when she got tired. For example, we'd take her to the dog park and run and play until she got tired, to build up her endurance. When we'd walk to the car, her back legs would look more like a v shape going up to her hips and they looked a little wobbly. I was going to take her in for that too, but this came up right away, too. I told the vet and she said that was probably the issue and something was obviously wrong, just by looking.

I'm praying that it's not anything that requires a hip replacement or anything really serious. I hope it's treatable. I hope it doesn't take away from her quality of life. I hope it doesn't end her life early. She's the perfect dog. I couldn't have designed one better, personality or cuteness. I wanted a male and I wanted a more typical looking German Shepherd when I was looking, but I had a good feeling about her. She never hurts anyone or any animal. She doesn't even defend herself when kids get rough or when dogs snap at her. She doesn't even jump on people, not once. When we were babysitting a little girl (that was starting to lift herself up and walk with her hands holding stuff), the little girl was walking around around coffee table, while holding it. At one point, her bottom started going down and she was about to fall on it. Chloe was watching her like a mom. She nudged her bottom up with her nose and she was right back up walking around. She's that amazing. She's going to be 7 in November. I know I only have so many years left, best case scenario. I'm getting really sentimental. I just watch her a lot. And every time she nudges me when I'm on the computer, I stop what I'm doing and scratch/pet and/or snuggle her. 

She taught me so much: loyalty, compassion, love, patience, acceptance, being positive no matter what, and to appreciate the amazing things I get (like her) for the time I have her. When I have money, I'd like to get a tattoo of an outline of her from a picture I have of her. I need the reminder of everything she has taught me. It will make and has made me a better person. 

Thank you, baby. You'll never know what you did and will do for me. Even on my worst days, your smile makes everything better.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sweet tribute to your girl


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That's beautiful. Her gentle spirit is a true blessing. Take care of yourself and your precious girl.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Lovely tribute to a wonderful girl. Sometimes it's good to just stop and appreciate what we have.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet. The "imperfect" ones teach us a lot about ourselves; acceptance, patience and unconditional love. Enjoy her.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great tribute. I'm glad you had such a great vet.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks  I'm lucky to have a lot of the people I have in my life. I wouldn't be anywhere without them!


----------



## Iowafisher (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice wordes


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice.  It's amazing what animals can teach us, and always beautiful when people recognize this.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

this is exactaly why i love gsds!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice tribute to Chloe. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

A lovely dog. Glad she has you as an owner so she is able to shine. Thanks for sharing


----------

